

Ask HN: Brainstorm algorithms for slow news - aaau

Alright,<p>I think that our news consumption today is way too demanding and stressful. I&#x27;m attempting to create a scraper for automating the most important events, as well as the most high profile posts, analysis, debates etc. on a these events from the most trustworthy sources.<p>Much of the workload and responsibility to create an awareness of the world around you lies with YOU. YOU have to be responsible enough to nuance your newsfeed. What if, somebody would create  executive summaries for the news around you, freeing up your time to live your life without worrying about missing out on the most important stuff?<p>Example: Everyone should know about ISIS, but very few people need the day to day development. Although it seems urgent to know that ISIS are pushing on Kubane right now, most people don&#x27;t really need this information package immediately. Instead, the advances on Kubane could be part of a holistic coverage. Who really knows what Kubane is anyway, and how it plays a role in the overall conflict wrapped in time and space since the first world war. The day to day notices does NOTHING to educate you, it only superficially satisfies your need for &quot;updates&quot;.<p>The best algorithm I have been able to come up with is to plot the number of &quot;mentions&quot; of a news story&#x2F;information package (like&#x27;s tweets, different publications) against the duration of its presence in media. This would filter out Kardashian news and still list important events such as natural catastrophes, war conflicts and long-run intellectual debates on policy in government, enriching these events instead of sharing its spotlight with meaningless noise.<p>Any other ideas on algorithms? Conceptually primarily, but if you can implement it as well that is fucking fantastic. If there is interest in building this service, I will post it on Assembly.
======
aaau
Some resources (Note that all current "solutions" are "editorial", putting
emphasis on manual curation):

[http://www.politicsdaily.com/2010/07/27/after-breitbart-
and-...](http://www.politicsdaily.com/2010/07/27/after-breitbart-and-shirley-
sherrod-we-need-a-slow-news-movemen/)

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tag/slow-news-
movement/](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tag/slow-news-movement/)

[http://www.slownewsmovement.com/about/](http://www.slownewsmovement.com/about/)

------
easytiger
that would be: [https://news.google.co.uk/](https://news.google.co.uk/)

~~~
aaau
Well, I'm not so much talking about an aggregator of news, only. I'm very
interested to learn how you use Google News to learn more than the facts,
without doing additional work?

I'd rather consider Google News the anti-solution to "slow news", since it's
main feature is to be extremely up-to-date on the global news feed.

If I compare a visit to news.google.com at this second, typically "slow news"
wouldn't be concerned with "Megabus bound for Chicago crashes in Indiana" or
"UK inflation falls to 5-year low". Rather, Megabus would never be mentioned,
and the UK's inflation situation would be part of a larger story, should such
a story exist.

Create "themes", and substantiate these themes over time.

